# sans que + ne explétif / sans que + négation



## resnullius

Bonjour à tous. Je suis en train de traduire un texte, mais maintenant j'ai un problème de négation dans ma phrase.

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si je doit mettre un NE devant […] le deuxième pronom personnel nous

_mais nous sommes forcés de débattre parce qu’il ne nous est pas alloué de tenir des vues opposées sans que l’un de nous *ne* se retrouve fusillé_

merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Johanne

[…] Ton *ne* est dit « explétif ». Tu peux le mettre ou non. C'est une question de style.


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Pour que tu voies plus clair encore je te donne l'explication grammaticale tirée du Dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne (Hanse)



> *sans que suivi du subjonctif* : Le subjonctif est souvent accompagné de "ne" explétif, même chez de nombreux et excellents écrivains, surtout quand la principale est négative [...]. Cet emploi est sévèrement condamné par l'Académie [_française_] [...] puisque *sans* a déjà un sens négatif.
> [...] Sans parler de faute, je conseille nettement de l'omettre.



C'est lui qui l'a écrit, je ne porte aucun jugement.

Cordialement


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Je viens de tomber sur un _ne_ explétif après la conjonction _sans que_. Peut-etre que je me trompe (ce qui d'ailleurs n'est rien de neuf), mais je crois ne jamais avoir vu quelque chose de cette sorte. C'est du français standard, ou ça appartient plutôt au français canadien?. Merci d'avance, au revoir

_Sans qu'on ne m'en donne l'accréditation, je suis convaincu, sans opposition véritable, de détenir deux récords du monde._
*De "Dominique2" par Luc Dostie (québecois)*

Gonzalo


----------



## kyu

Salut,

Le TFLi signale l'emploi du "ne" après "sans que" comme peu usuel.
Mais son emploi reste correct. Et je ne pense pas que cela relève du canadianisme.


----------



## itka

gvergara said:


> C'est du français standard, ou ça appartient plutôt au français canadien?


C'est du français soutenu. On ne l'emploiera certes pas tous les jours   mais c'est du français parfaitement correct, du _beau langage_, quoi !


----------



## Chimène

Bonsoir,
 C'est problablement dû à l'heure, mais je me suis un peu embrouillée avec la suivante question:
Une autre façon de dire "sans les avoir invités" serait
a) sans qu'on ne les ait pas invités
b) sans qu'on les ait invités
Moi, je penche pour la première, mais à cette heure-ci je ne suis plus sûre de rien... 
Merci de vos réponses,
Ch.


----------



## Anne345

> Une autre façon de dire "sans les avoir invités" serait
> a) sans qu'on ne les ait pas invités  Non, parce que sans que introduit la négation donc cela veut dire le contraire : on les a invités.
> b) sans qu'on les ait invités


 
et comme après sans que, on ne met pas normalement de lne explétif 
sans qu'on ne les ait invités  serait également fautif. 

Pour éviter le "on" mieux vaut dire _sans qu'ils soient invités_, ou _sans invitation_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> et comme après sans que, on ne met pas normalement de ne explétif
> sans qu'on ne les ait invités  serait également fautif.


 Non, ce _ne_ explétif est admissible après _sans que_, particulièrement après un verbe principal négatif_…_ Par contre _sans que… ne… *pas*_ est en effet fautif.

_Il ne se passe pas de jour sans qu'un importun *ne* me casse les pieds.
__Ils sont venus à la soirée sans qu'on *ne* les ait invités._

Selon Grevisse :


> D'une façon générale, _ne_ explétif après _sans que_ est souvent blâmé parce que _sans_ est négatif à lui seul. Mais l'usage littéraire, même celui des académiciens, n'est guère sensible à ces proscriptions.


----------



## bibite

Bonjour à vous tous,

Encore une fois, j'ai besoin de votre savoir.

Dans cette phrase :  Une journée passa, puis une autre sans qu’il n’ait trouvé le courage d’aller frapper à la porte des Lavigne.

À votre avis, est-ce vrai qu’avec sans le n’ est superflu?

Merci de votre aide.

bibite


----------



## tilt

Je le dirais optionnel, plutôt que superflu. Les deux formes, avec et sans _ne_ me semblent correctes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

La BDL dit que le ne explétif (puisque c'est de lui qu'il est question, ici) est considéré comme fautif par certains grammairiens après "_sans que" _qui se suffirait à lui-même.

Ma grammaire dit que le ne explétif est possible après _sans que_ principalement quand le verbe principal est à la forme négative.


----------



## CapnPrep

Grevisse / Goosse §1024 :


> L’Acad., dans une « mise en garde » du 17 février 1966, déclare que « _sans que_ doit se construire sans négation, même s’il est suivi d’un mot comme _aucun_, _personne_ ou _rien_, qui ont dans ces phrases un sens positif ». — D’une façon générale, _ne_ explétif après _sans que_ est souvent blâmé parce que _sans_ est négatif à lui seul. Mais l’usage littéraire, même celui des académiciens, n’est guère sensible à ces proscriptions.


----------



## bibite

Re bonjour et merci de vos réponses,

Alors, si j’ai bien compris « sans qu’il n’ait trouvé… ou, sans que rien n’y fasse… » devraient s’écrire « sans qu’il ait trouvé… et, sans que rien y fasse… » puisque « sans que » se suffit à lui-même ? Pourtant, il me semble que ces deux exemples se prononcent mieux avec le « ne - n’ »

Merci encore
bibite


----------



## tilt

_Sans que rien n'y fasse_ et _sans que rien y fasse _se prononcent pareil, de toutes façons !


----------



## Vive la France!!

La conjonction* sans que *prête à confusion.  Peut-on employer le négatif avec cette conjonction?  Prenez l'exemple suivant:

Elle a tiré ses grègues sans que *personne* *ne* s'en aperçoive.

Est-ce correct, cette phrase?


MERCI


----------



## geostan

_Personne_ se dit à cause de _sans que_, mais le _ne_ est superflu.

Je dirais tout simplement:  _Elle a tiré ses grègues sans que *personne* s'en aperçoive._


----------



## janpol

Ta phrase est tout à fait correcte, Vive la France, on pourrait la transformer en "il a tiré ses grègues et personne ne s'en est aperçu", ce qui me fait penser, comme Geostan, que le "ne" de ta phrase est explétif. Je le garderais cependant car la phrase me semble sonner mieux.


----------



## geostan

En effet, Grevisse fournit plusieurs exemples de ce _ne_ superflu. Il ajoute, cependant, la mise en garde de l'Académie 1966, qui ne l'aime guère, même si "sans que" est suivi d'un mot négatif comme "personne".


----------



## janpol

La construction la moins conseillée me semble sonner mieux ! La force de l'habitude !


----------



## geostan

J'offrais seulement le point de vue académique. Tu parles de la force de *l'habitude*. Je dirais plutôt que c'est la force de *l'attraction* qui fait qu'on emploie souvent le _ne_, même s'il n'est pas nécessaire. C'est sans doute pourquoi tu dis que cela sonne mieux.


----------



## janpol

l'Académie a sans doute raison : pourquoi s'encombrer de mots superflus qui, de plus, peuvent prêter à confusion ?


----------



## roze

Habituellement said:


> "Il a déposé hier un brevet. Il peut donc travailler  à son aise, sans craindre que quiconque tentera de s'approprier son  invention." […] Faut-il préférer : "quiconque tente" ?





Lacuzon said:


> J'opterais pour _ne tente_.


Il ne faut surtout pas ajouter « ne » à la phrase citée par Habituellement, cela lui donnerait le sens opposé !


----------



## itka

roze said:


> Il ne faut surtout pas ajouter « ne » à la phrase citée par Habituellement, cela lui donnerait le sens opposé !


Je crains que tu _ne_ fasses erreur et que Lacuzon _n_'ait entièrement raison. 
Il s'agit d'un "ne" qu'on appelle "explétif". Il y a de nombreux fils sur ce forum qui traitent de cette question.


----------



## roze

Avec « sans que », c'est différent, le « ne » donne bien un sens négatif (mais l'erreur est souvent commise).


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon et itka ont pourtant parfaitement raison: ce _ne_ est explétif et ne change en rien le sens de la phrase.

_sans que quiconque tente de = sans que quiconque *ne* tente de_

Voici d'ailleurs ce qu'en dit Grevisse dans _Le Bon Usage_ (§1024, g, 3º) :


> Assez souvent, après la locution _sans  que_, lorsqu’elle dépend d’un verbe construit avec négation. […] On trouve même _ne_ alors que la  proposition ne dépend pas d’un verbe construit négativement. […] L’Acad., dans une « mise en garde » du 17 février 1966, déclare que « _sans que_ doit se construire sans négation,  même s’il est suivi d’un mot comme _aucun,  personne_ ou _rien_, qui ont dans  ces phrases un sens positif ». — D’une façon générale, _ne_ explétif après _sans que_ est souvent blâmé parce que _sans_ est négatif à lui seul. Mais l’usage littéraire, même  celui des académiciens, n’est guère sensible à ces proscriptions.


----------



## geostan

Selon l'avis de la BDL, on ne doit pas employer le ne dit explétif après la conjonction _sans que_. Voir ici.


> Par contre, la présence du _ne_ explétif après la locution conjonctive _sans que_ constitue, de l’avis des grammairiens, une erreur, et ce, même si la proposition est suivie de mots tels que _aucun_, _personne_ ou _rien_. Le sens de la préposition _sans_ permet, à lui seul, l’expression d’une nuance négative. Notons que la locution _sans que_ se construit avec le subjonctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas de cet avis… Il n'en reste pas moins que, correct ou non, ce _ne_ est bien explétif et ne change pas le sens de la phrase.


----------



## Bára

Bonjour,
Je voudrais vous demander si la phrase _"Ils ne  peuvent comettre aucune faute sans que le public ne le sache pas_" est correcte. C'est surtout "ne...pas" après "sans que" qui me dérange. De plus, il s'agit du verbe "savoir" et j'ai envie d'écrire seulement : _"...sans que le public ne le sache."_
Comment le trouvez-vous ?
Merci !


----------



## EngineerTony

Bonjour,
La partie privative se trouve dans "sans que". Il est donc inutile  d'utiliser une forme négative dans la suite de la phrase. Ainsi "sans  que le public le sache." convient.
Pour autant, à l'oreille (et donc à l'oral), je dirais plutôt "sans que le public ne le sache." (ne me demandez pas pourquoi...)
Bonne journée!


----------



## Michelvar

"ne" est appelé ici "ne explétif", c'est un adverbe qu'on utilise, mais qui n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## Bára

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai mal expliqué le contexte. En fait, je parle des stars dont tout le monde connaît la vie. Alors : _"Ils ne peuvent commetre aucune faute sans que le public ne le sache pas" - _Je veux dire que tout le monde le sait. 
Maintenant, il me semble que la phrase _"Ils ne peuvent commentre aucune faute sans que le public (ne) le sache" _veut dire le contraire...


----------



## Michelvar

_Ils ne peuvent commettre aucune faute sans que le public (ne) le sache_ veut bien dire que, quoi qu'il fasse, il ne peuvent pas le cacher.


----------



## Bára

Bien, il semble que je commence à le comprendre. J'espère qu'il n'y a aucune phrase correcte avec "sans que...ne...pas." Si une telle phrase existe, je m'abandonne


----------



## féebleue

En effet, _Ils ne peuvent commetre aucune faute sans que le public (ne) le sache _est une phrase correcte qui exprime exactement ce que tu voulais dire: s'ils commettent une faute, tout le monde le sait.

Le _ne_ ici n'a pas le rôle de négation, c'est pourqoui ce serait une faute de dire "...sans que le public ne le sache pas". Comme on l'a déjà dit, _ne_ ici est explétif, c'est-à-dire "Qui est inutile au sens ou n'est pas exigé  par la syntaxe, mais qui sert, surtout dans la langue écrite, à colorer  la phrase généralement d'une nuance affective".

Donc, dans un langage plus soutenu, ou plus expressif, on va dire "...sans que le public ne le sache", alors que, dans un langage courant, moins expressif, on peut renoncer à ce petit _ne explétif_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Bára said:


> J'espère qu'il n'y a aucune phrase correcte avec "sans que...ne...pas." Si une telle phrase existe, je m'abandonne


On peut en trouver, même si ce n'est pas du meilleur style. Voir par ex. cette phrase écrite par une élève de terminale :

Ma préoccupation est grande car j’aimerai que vous m’expliquez réellement comment le philosophe doit procéder pour informer les prisonniers de la caverne sur les réalités *sans qu’il ne soit pas pris au sérieux* ou qu’on ne se moque de lui ? (source)​
Il y a des fautes dans cette phrase, mais la partie en gras est grammaticalement correcte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bára said:


> J'espère qu'il n'y a aucune phrase correcte avec "sans que...ne...pas." Si une telle phrase existe, je m'abandonne


N'abandonne pas, mais oui, elle existe…  Elle a simplement le sens opposé:

_sans qu'il le sache = sans qu'il *ne* le sache <> sans qu'il *ne* le sache *pas* = sans qu'il l'*ignore*_


----------



## féebleue

CapnPrep, oui, la partie en gras est correcte, mais là, ce qui suit à _sans que..._, c'est une vraie négation ; cela veut dire que le philosophe n'est pas pris au sérieux (phrase négative) et qu'on se moque de lui (phrase affirmative). Le philosophe veut donc éviter le fait de ne pas être pris au sérieux et le fait que les autres se moquent de lui. On dit donc: *sans qu’il ne soit pas pris au sérieux* _(ne...pas, car il s'agit d'une négation) _ou *qu’on ne se moque de lui*_ (sans "pas", car c'est un ne explétif qui n'exprime pas la négation, mais a un rôle purement expressif).
_


----------



## Palamède

"Chez Frédéric II, on fait son salut comme on l'entend, c'est-à-dire sans que ce salut importe à personne". Il me semblait que "sans que ce salut n'importe à personne" était une double négation. Mais je n'en suis plus si sûr, et je ne m'en sors pas. Quelqu'un saurait-il quelle formulation est la bonne - et m'expliquer pourquoi ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

C'est un ne explétif et donc facultatif qui ne change pas le sens de la phrase, il est introduit à cause de la locution sans que qui a une signification négative.


----------



## Palamède

Merci beaucoup, Lacuzon, j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence de ce "ne explétif" - ça explique pourquoi les deux formulations me paraissaient toutes deux potentiellement correctes/incorrectes. Comme quoi se fier à son oreille ne suffit pas toujours !


----------



## IlEnAppert

A noter en plus que les puristes ont pas mal critiqué l'usage du "ne explétif" après "sans que" et, moi personnellement, je ne mettrais jamais de "ne explétif" dans ce cas. Quoique ce soit grammaticalement admissible, je suis d'avis qu'il vaut mieux omettre ce ne explétif pour ne pas donner à la phrase un sens ambigu.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Frapap

Comme quand j'ai des doutes et ne sais pas me répondre, je vous interpelle.
Dans cette phrase, j'ai la tentation de mettre un "n'" devant le y. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 J'ai peur de tomber dans un italianisme...

 Les reproches sont à faire rarement et jamais sans qu’il y ait une grave nécessité.


Merci !


----------



## tilt

Je ne verrais aucun italianisme à employer ici un _ne _explétif, bien au contraire.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonjour, 

J'ai lu que 'sans que' ne prend le _ne explétif _que dans les constructions négatives. 
*
Il n'a pas voulu tout changer sans que l'on ne lui ait expliqué les raisons de ces choix. 
Il a tout changé sans que l'on lui ait expliqué les raisons de ces choix. 

*Est-ce que l'on peut l'utiliser dans une construction intérrogative aussi ?
*
N'a-t-il pas tout changé sans que l'on (ne) lui ait expliqué les raisons de ces choix ? 
*
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt que le _ne_ explétif après _sans que_ s'emploie *principalement* dans les phrases négatives… mais on peut également l'employer dans des phrases positives ou interrogatives. Voir notamment les citations suivantes (c'est moi qui graisse) :

[…] _il avait deviné son chagrin *sans que* nul *ne* l'en eût averti._ (Louis HÉMON, _Maria Chapdelaine_)
_Le vieux Pétrof, qui spéculait en bourse depuis longtemps *sans qu'*on *n'*en sût rien, fut ruiné de fond en comble._ (Gaston LEROUX, _Rouletabille chez le tsar_)
[…] _et il se passait rarement un jour *sans que* la société *n'*en vendît une paire. _(CHAMPFLEURY, _Les Souffrances du professeur Delteil_)
[…] _l'enfant ressuscitait vite, mais *sans que* dans son état rien *ne* se réalisât de ce qu'avait à demi promis le docteur._ (Edmond et Jules de GONCOURT, _Madame Gervaisais_)
_Ça, monsieur, lorsque vous pétunez, la vapeur du tabac vous sort-elle du nez *sans qu'*un voisin *ne* crie au feu de cheminée ?_ (Edmond ROSTAND, _Cyrano de Bergerac_)
_M'est-il possible d'en jouir *sans qu'*une de mes pensées *ne* s'oriente _[…]_ ?_ (Maurice BARRÈS, _Le Voyage de Sparte_)
_Qui nous emporte toujours vers là-haut *sans que* rien *n'*apparaisse ?_ (Gustave FLAUBERT, _Smarh_)


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Maître Capello said:


> Disons plutôt que le _ne_ explétif après _sans que_ s'emploie *principalement* dans les phrases négatives… mais on peut également l'employer dans des phrases positives ou interrogatives.



D'accord, merci. Donc l'utiliseriez-vous dans l'exemple ci-dessus ? (J'espère qu'elle est correct, cette phrase - je m'entraîne dans l'inversion )


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne l'utiliserais personnellement pas dans ce cas, mais elle n'est pas incorrecte, encore que certains considèrent comme une faute le _ne_ explétif après _sans que_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'on peut utiliser le ne explétif après sans que dans cette phrase ? (même si c'est facultatif et peu utilisé après _sans que_ comme le disent nos amis dans ce fil).

X peut remplcer Y *sans que* le sens de la phrase *ne change*.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui tout à fait ! Ce ne n'est pas si rare à l'oral après sans que ; c'est une question d'habitude.


----------



## Javo_el_gato

Bonjour à tous, une petite confirmation s'il vous plaît:

(les enfants) _Ils arrivent à detecter les régularités de la langue sans qu'on n'ait rien à leur expliquer.
_
Cette phrase l'ai lue dans les sous-titres de 7jours, elle a été dite par une femme, donc, d'après ce que j'ai lu, la phrase correct serait sans le _n _dans _n'ait_, quelque chose comme _sans qu'on ait rien à leur expliquer _(?)

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, le _ne_ est en effet incorrect car sinon il ferait de _ne…rien_ une négation alors que justement _rien_ a ici un sens positif, synonyme de _quoi que ce soit_. Avec le _ne_, on aboutit à une double négation (_sans_ + _ne…rien_), donc à un contresens.

_sans qu'on *n'*ait *rien* à leur expliquer_  (= en ayant quelque chose à leur expliquer)
_sans qu'on ait *rien* à leur expliquer_  (ici, _rien_ a un sens positif, synonyme de _quoi que ce soit_)
_sans qu'on ait *quoi que ce soit* à leur expliquer_ 
_sans qu'on *n'*ait *quoi que ce soit* à leur expliquer_  (ici, le _ne_ est explétif)

La raison probable de cette faute de transcription est qu'à l'oral on fait la liaison dans _sans qu'on‿ait_. Cette expression se prononce donc exactement de la même manière que _sans qu'on n'ait_.


----------

